# What do you eat for breakfast with D in mornings?



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

I have D in the mornings, along with nausea. I used to eat a bowl of apple cinnamon oatmeal and a Pop Tart or mini muffins, but I can't without nausea and D. I started Zantac 300 last week for severe GERD and it gives me nausea and D in the mornings, usually about three loose movements. I take four Imodium and then eat Cream of Rice and toast or an English muffin for lunch. I just don't know what to eat anymore in the mornings that is light, bland, and will keep me going. Any advice?BTW, I'm trying to switch to omeprazole 40 mg. in the morning for the GERD instead. Anyone know how long it takes to work? Thanks.


----------



## rawfoodvegan (Mar 25, 2012)

banana and walnuts or homemade trail mix and fruit like an orange


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, pop tarts and mini muffins? really?


----------



## rawfoodvegan (Mar 25, 2012)

also making home made nut and seed mylks like almond or hemp (edited)


----------



## cooldude (Mar 6, 2011)

hey kellysmom,,,,,i too had gerd ...i was on pantoprazole domperidone for 1 yr ....didnt help much....my gerd is totally cured now,,,,,,,thanks to colostrum......also i *adjusted my sleeping position,*,http://www.contourliving.com/ProdImages/Mattress-Genie-Bed-Wedge.jpg,,,,now i have no hearturn,no reflux,no phlegm in mouth, no hyperacidity.......no sinus prolem...http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/154630-colostrum-working-believe-it-plz-must-read/


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Personally I would skip the muffins and definitely the poptarts... (I cannot process those kinds of foods for some reason... Poptarts might be easy to understand why I can't but even supposedly "healthy" muffins... and my body rejects it.)Try to think outside of the breakfast box.... there is no rule that says you have to have only certain foods for breakfast... so if you have some lean protein left over from some other meal.. eat that! Try eating some lean yogurt maybe or yogurt made with almond milk etc.. I have luck with egg susbstitutes. And I put veggies in them too. But many times my breakfast looks more like a lunch... lol


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yoghurt and a banana.Have had real problems with toast lately so I'm wondering about a gluten/wheat issue.Can tolerate Rice Crispies and Cornflakes ok from time to time.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

rawfoodvegan said:


> banana and walnuts or homemade trail mix and fruit like an orange


and an orange?! do you really suffer from IBS/*D* ??? With this breakfast I would be good for three days hospital...For breakfast I eat: cooked eggs + white rice.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey all.. let's try to remember everyone is different. What helps one maybe will not help another. But we wouldn't know what to try if everyone kept quiet about what works for them. So perhaps try to keep an open mind about solutions.If some of the raw foods would be a problem for some of you, perhaps juicing them might be an option.


----------



## rawfoodvegan (Mar 25, 2012)

celestin said:


> and an orange?! do you really suffer from IBS/*D* ??? With this breakfast I would be good for three days hospital...For breakfast I eat: cooked eggs + white rice.


ever try nut or seed milk based fruit smoothies . blueberries help some with d , could make a nut / seed milk with blueberries blended in . almond milk with banana - carob powder - pure maple syrup is my fave . the syrups a cheat on my raw diet but at least its a whole food straight from ground thats only been boiled


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Lancschic how do you know it is the toast that is bothering you? How do you know _anything_ bothers you? You say "it makes me go". That isn't necessarily the case. You would have to do an elimination diet/allergy testing to find what foods bother you. The act of eating _itself_ makes EVERYONE on the planet go. It is called the Gastrocolic Relfex:http://ibs.about.com/od/glossary/g/gastrocolic.htmThat response may be overly sensitive in IBS'ers. So that's why we encourage smaller meals more often.Also for everyone on the planet.... the bowel wakes up when we do. Again, in IBS'ers, that response may be an over reaction of sorts. So it is kinda normal to have trouble in the mornings.And by the way if _everything_ gives you D... chances are it has nothing to do with your foods. So you might as well eat as healthyfully as possible if you would have D anyway. So just eat.


----------



## Annalisa (May 23, 2011)

Mornings are my worst time. If I am at home I prefer to eat as that causes me to get diarrhea once or numerous times before I leave the house. I feel that I might "empty out" whilst I am at home and I prefer this than having to go when out. I usually have cereal and milk.


----------



## Kimann (Apr 7, 2012)

I have started eating plain yogut with blueberries and honey. The yogurt has lots of protein and the blueberries and honey help it taste better. I also drink fat-free lactose-free milk. Sometimes though I eat some of the leftovers from supper. This morning I had mashed potatoes and boiled chicken. Whatever works!


----------



## jadjac (Jun 4, 2012)

For diarrhea, I stick to the BRAT diet (Bananas, rice, applesauce, toast). Most mornings now, I have Metamucil, then follow that with white toast with a teeny bit of vegan margarine or a banana. For most of my life I struggled with D, but since being diagnosed with IBS, I have changed my eating to contain less insoluable fibre and I tend to be prone to C now, which is preferable to me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Whether it's IBS D or Bile salt D doesn't matter as far as treatment goes... If youhave Questran from your Dr you have everything one could have to treat it...


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

d


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> They are two different things though


Yes they are.. but they both result in diarrhea which is treated in a limited number of ways.And if you do not have any food triggers... just eat.. doesn't matter what... as long as it is healthy.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Questran is used for IBS-D even without the bile issues. It is generally constipating so will firm up the stools in all people.In those taking it for the original purpose (cholesterol lowering) constipation is a very common side effect and they have no excess bile in the stool. If it will constipate normal stools it can firm up diarrhea.It is listed in a New England Journal of Medicine Review of medications from around 2001 so it has been one of the treatments considered for IBS-D for awhile.Morning diarrhea is often more a reaction to the "wake up and get things moving" signal than which specific foods you eat. Avoid heavy, fatty, greasy foods and maybe delay any caffeine until mid-morning. Those things can increase the "get a move on" signal in the short term.Some people find they just have to get up a bit early to let the morning rush finish up before the time they want to start their day.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

After meals there is an increase in activity in every human every meal of their life. Not as big as the one in the morning, but enough that it is typical that babies do the eat then poop thing routinely.If it is after most every meal it is likely the act of eating, not a specific food or foods that is setting it off. Smaller more frequent meals sometimes helps, but avoiding large, fatty, heavy meals even if you can only eat three times a day may help with that.You can take an antispasmodic or a small dose of Imodium before the meal to help blunt the over-reaction to the "I ate get a move on" signal.If you are getting this about an hour after meals you still have normal timing of what they call the gastrocolic reflex. Sometimes with IBSers it can hit a lot earlier than that and some get urgent diarrhea before they even get a chance to finish the meal.Some people with IBS over-respond mostly to the morning "wake up" signal but others over-respond to the "I ate" signal. Just depends on what part of the enteric (gut) nervous system is over-responding.Diarrhea with IBS can come and go. It is not required to have it every single day, but some people do. Usually IBS is considered more severe if you have it every day and on the milder end you may have it act up only 1 or 2 days a week.Sweets (muffins and poptarts as well as donuts and other such things) for breakfast is a fairly common thing in the USA, I think in the UK it is more common for y'all to eat those sorts of things with afternoon tea. We don't usually have afternoon tea here.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

It doesnt matter to me as all food in the morning makes me glive Oil seems to put off going and make things more solid when i do go.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Oatmeal every morning. Quaker oats uses calcium carbonate as a thickener, so it gives both the soluble oats, plus the calcium.Try it.


----------

